# Free Metacam and Selgian for Dogs



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Due to our sad loss I have a spare 100ml bottle of Metacam for dogs which I only opened last week and 25 10mg Selgian tablets. I am happy to forward on for the cost of the postage.
Please pm if interested.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi when we lost our zac last year we had some medication left, we got in touch with a dog rescue trust who were very glad to have it .as you know its very expensive so they were very gratfull for it , and it gave me satisfaction to know it was going to a good cause, best wishes june


----------

